# Circle of Fifths ??



## JBlaze (12 mo ago)

Wierd random thought - this "circle of fifths" thing I read about somewhere a long time ago - anyone care to take a shot at letting me know what that is and if it matters at all ? I'm not real up on theory so it would have to be a pretty simple explanation. Thanks in advance


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Best $22.95 you'll ever spend.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

BlueRocker said:


> Best $22.95 you'll ever spend.


Is this the one where the cover has the spinny thingy? Can I ask how you find it? I was just going to order this last week but just wasn't sure if it actually helps. I can't seem to be able to memorize it well--I know a couple versions of the acronyms but find myself stuck on recall.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

DC23 said:


> Is this the one where the cover has the spinny thingy? Can I ask how you find it? I was just going to order this last week but just wasn't sure if it actually helps. I can't seem to be able to memorize it well--I know a couple versions of the acronyms but find myself stuck on recall.


Yes it has the spinny thing. Long & McQuade carry it. I bought two, so I like it. When I want to try something new, I give it a spin.


----------



## JBlaze (12 mo ago)

frankly that thing scares me to death LOL


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

JBlaze said:


> frankly that thing scares me to death LOL


you can always start with that video :


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

I would say that before you start learning the material, especially if coming out of only reading TAB, focus on learning the alphabet as best you can. Study the notes on the guitar up to 5th position. Know and understand how notes are laid out: EF-G-A-BC-D etc. Once you are comfortable with finding all the E's or all the A's or all the G's on the neck, you will have the basic tools to apply any of the suggested material. You cannot hope to understand or spell out a specific word without knowing the alphabet that comprises all vocabulary.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I looked at it, sort of useful as a method/pattern training ( I even accidently teach it sort of to beginners) but I still prefer the old school notes of the 1st position, second, etc.. for reading music, but to understand notes within a key, with patterns, it does work. but its memorization, not understanding to me. It is good for simple chord progressions if you get stuck on a home made song. 1/3/5 etc.. But maybe its because Ive not studied it in depth.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The circle of fifths and fourths is very important and helpful.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Well the circle of 5ths is largely that, a study tool, or a component of the fundamental study of music theory. In a bigger picture, it allows you to visualize and understand the pattern of succeeding sharps or preceeding flats of the different key signatures. It is useful when learning to read standard notation, but also important for transposing harmonic information to different keys, and understanding modality.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Best $22.95 you'll ever spend.
> 
> View attachment 429187


That is cool.

For $21.95, I can offer you the hand "wired" version... : - )

@JBlaze , it is overwhelming at first. Check out Youtube clips and then look into some books. Chords and Progressions for Jazz & Popular Guitar by Arnie Berle is a bible for many players. We all learn differently and I find that I retain better if I write things down. Online lessons are also very helpful. I really like Frank Gambale's online school. He is able to translate sometimes complex stuff into simple. A monster player in his own right, a great tutor. His course "Peace & Harmony: The Theory of Creativity" (pic below) is good place to start with lots of material (over 18 hours).


----------



## mick.335 (Sep 23, 2020)

I find it very useful as a tool to visualize different keys and their relative minors and associated chord structures. Handy for understanding the number of sharps/flats in a key as well as other theory. I would say it enhances my theory knowledge. Everything on the wheel can be derived and understood elsewhere but this puts it in an easily understood graphic context.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Just play everything in G and forget all about it


----------



## JBlaze (12 mo ago)

OK I'm halfway throught the vid Derek posted now I know what the circle is at least.
Now I got a feeling it gets more complicated


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

JBlaze said:


> frankly that thing scares me to death LOL



It's like a musical Ouji board 😱


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's great tool for writing music. For trying to figure out the chords that are in a progression in a particular key.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Music Theory is the science of Music.
I'm sure somewhere a teacher at a Rocket Science class is saying to his students .... " Hey, this isn't Music Theory !!!! " .


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

A way to remember the order of sharps and the order of flats
Sharps- F-C-G-D-A-E B [Father Charles Goes Down And Ends Battle]
then backwards it would read
Flats-B-E-A-D-G-C-F [Battle Ends And Down Goes Charles Father]


----------



## CptFnMarvelous (4 mo ago)

Much of music theory boils down to arithmetic. The circle of 5ths contains every equation. On its face, it shows the various keys, which chords are major or minor in a given key. The progression of sharps/flats in each key. Relative minors etc... But it gets deep. Really deep.

So many ways it's useful. One way is to play through the circle, C, G, D, E, etc. Then try putting scales through it. Then chords/arpeggios. Then try playing any lick you know through the circle of fifths.

It's probably the most valuable "pattern" going.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't care for the Chord Wheel version of the circle of fifths because it doesn't line up the relative minor and major chords (ie, the minors don't move in fifths around the circle) and it doesn't put the dim between them.

Here's what I was taught, and prefer, using G major as the example:


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I detest music theory, just seeing it makes me angry. 
😅


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I detest music theory, just seeing it makes me angry.
> 😅


I love music theory, just seeing it makes me happy.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mooh said:


> I love music theory, just seeing it makes me happy.


Could be my teachers never made sense when teaching it, like sumday school and french class.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Music Theory is the science of Music.
> I'm sure somewhere a teacher at a Rocket Science class is saying to his students .... " Hey, this isn't Music Theory !!!! " .


----------

